# Flo and Remy



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Remy has now been at home for 2 weeks and is a absolute darling. Flo is also the perfect big sister . If anyone is waivering about a second puppy my experience is that it has been so much easier with Remy as she plays endlessly with Flo then they just hug up together.





































There's a movie here of them 'sharing a twig'. Flo's face is a picture towards the end. She looks up at me as if to say 'why is she chewing the end of my twig when we have a garden full of them '


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

They are just gorgeous together! 
Mandy you are making me so jealous! :O
Poppy isn't home yet, it's not fair 
Glad you're enjoying it so much


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> They are just gorgeous together!
> Mandy you are making me so jealous! :O
> Poppy isn't home yet, it's not fair
> Glad you're enjoying it so much


Awwww - you don't have long to wait now. Poppy looks lovely from the pic in your signature. Do you have any more pictures you can post? She looks so much like Rem


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Mandy

Lovely to see them getting on and to hear that you are enjoying them both.

Pepper has been home for 2 weeks too but I don't think things are quite as calm at our house! Both of our girls are quite feisty and they play fight constantly. Pepper never wants to give in to Ruby and we're learning to notice when she is getting tired - normally as the play starts to escalate! 

I think it will get easier in 2 weeks when we can start taking Pepper out. They are both adorable and I'm sure they will settle down. Hope to hear more updates of Flo and Remy over the coming weeks!

Thanks
Helen


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah not too long to wait, i'm hoping we'll be able to go get her on friday, but we need confirmation first, should know by tomorrow or tuesday 
Thank you  They do look very similar! Yes I have a thread called 'poppy update' in the cockapoo pictures forum area


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

RubyCockapoo said:


> Both of our girls are quite feisty and they play fight constantly. Pepper never wants to give in to Ruby and we're learning to notice when she is getting tired - normally as the play starts to escalate!


Hi Helen,

Flo and Remy play fight a lot too and I often have to call time out either because Flo gets fed up with a puppy hanging off her ear or because it tires Rem out. I have a play pen for Remy where she goes for a rest so it doesn't get too much for them both and I still put Rem in a covered crate in the utility room at least twice a day so she has a proper long sleep


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Yeah not too long to wait, i'm hoping we'll be able to go get her on friday, but we need confirmation first, should know by tomorrow or tuesday
> Thank you  They do look very similar! Yes I have a thread called 'poppy update' in the cockapoo pictures forum area


Just found the thread and Poppy looks sooo cute. They have the same dad too just like Flo and Rem. It's nice that they are related. Bet you can't wait to get her home and Friday isn't long to wait. Look forward to seeing lots more pics and hearing how they get on together


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

embee said:


> Just found the thread and Poppy looks sooo cute. They have the same dad too just like Flo and Rem. It's nice that they are related. Bet you can't wait to get her home and Friday isn't long to wait. Look forward to seeing lots more pics and hearing how they get on together


Oh I didn't realise your two had the same daddy as well! Looks like e have a lot in common cockapoo wise  We definitely wanted them to be related, if we'd waited a few months we could even have gotten full sisters, but we didn't know the litter would be happening (not positive if it is yet-but Anthony wasn't expecting it either haha), & also we didn't want to wait! She'll be perfect  Just can't wait, & you keep making me jealous  I will post lots of pictures just for you don't worry  Especially seen as our two are so similar looking


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Mandy they are amazing. What is the insurance costing for two dogs?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Mandy they are amazing. What is the insurance costing for two dogs?


Too much  £40 per month for both of them. Think I need to investigate and find something cheaper. I think there's been a thread on here about insurance so I'll dig it out.

Are you thinking of getting another  Would recommend it


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness Reme is just perfect. Such a gorgeous colour! Fabulous photos of them both together. So pleased to hear how well they are getting on. And 2 weeks already??!!! Xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely Flo & Remy update Mandy  

I did laugh about the puppy hanging off ears, Picnic has been doing that to Honey, Honey is so laid back with her ... I keep waiting for Honey to tell her off, but only happens when Picnic tries to swap pigs ears with Honey, they are doing so well.... 

Oh one problem Picnic likes weeing on the kitchen floor rather than going out in the cold.. she is keeping JoJo very busy ...  puppy love hey ...


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Mandy they are amazing. What is the insurance costing for two dogs?





embee said:


> Too much  £40 per month for both of them. Think I need to investigate and find something cheaper.


Cara, your question made me realise how much we were paying out so I looked up a previous thread and saw some comparisons Turi had done via Which?. I've just swapped over to John Lewis (£10,000) cover and I'm now paying £28 per month for both of them instead of £40 - (thanks Turi )


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Mandy, they look lovely together, what super photos ... glad it's going so well. They look so relaxed and calm in the video too ... much more manic here!!! I put Bess on the lead to stop the play-fighting this morning as it had been going on a while and Maisie looked fed up with her ear being bitten ... but it was Maisie who went back for more! ... so I guess she's fine.  Bess doesn't really look like the puppy any more as she's already 2kg heavier!

PS. Flo's RSPCA bed looks lovely!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> Mandy, they look lovely together, what super photos ... glad it's going so well. PS. Flo's RSPCA bed looks lovely!


Maisie is so dinky I imagined that Bess would be bigger. When I saw Maisie at the first ever meet I thought she was a just a few months old and was really surprised when you said she was fully grown.

Flo and Rem get on well but I can imagine that the play fighting could escalate as Remy gets bigger, stronger and older so I am already training them to leave each other when I say - kind of works 

Flo's bed was a bargain from TK Maxx - just £15 rediced from about £50 I think. Some branches have a good pet section that is well worth checking out as some of the beds are great quality and I've even seen Pet Head grooming products at reduced prices


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok They are honestly so amazingly adorable together! I can't handle it....Remy looks like she looks up to her big sister....heart melt every time I see them!!!!!!!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> Ok They are honestly so amazingly adorable together! I can't handle it....Remy looks like she looks up to her big sister....heart melt every time I see them!!!!!!!!


I know they are soooo sweet together. It was Bethany's posts (do you remember?) of her Flo and Nell that melted my heart and made me want another so I know how you are feeling 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=1026&highlight=nell&page=6


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol!!! yup I remember it well....meee too...tho you worked faster than me! hahah. I just love them.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes Flo and Nell are probably responsible for a few of us yearning for a 2nd pup ... I even copied the colour combo!!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> Yes Flo and Nell are probably responsible for a few of us yearning for a 2nd pup ... I even copied the colour combo!!!


Haha - so you did  I was toying with the idea of Nell as a name so I also had a Flo and Nell but went for Remy in the end


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

:love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes: 

Flo and Remy are just beautiful. The pictures of them together are ADORABLE! You are lucky!

Meg x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Mandy they are so adorable together


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Gosh you take good pics Mandy! How gorgeous do they look together Remy is just so cute and Flo is a beautiful girl,you are one lucky mummy xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

pixie said:


> Gosh you take good pics Mandy! How gorgeous do they look together Remy is just so cute and Flo is a beautiful girl,you are one lucky mummy xx


Ermmmm - well I take about 200 and get one good one


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Gorgeous pics Mandy. What a lovely update . They really do look good together and Flo is still being a fab big sister. I sooooo want another one 

I like Flo's bed too, must try TK Maxx in St Albans....


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Mandy, Flo and Remy are famous! Annette Courtney is using their picture as her advert on Breeder’s Online (not that I’ve been browsing (again)! 

Turi x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

embee said:


> Flo and Rem get on well but I can imagine that the play fighting could escalate as Remy gets bigger, stronger and older so I am already training them to leave each other when I say - kind of works


Mandy, I've been thinking about this ... I'm also trying to train the dogs (Bess mainly) to "leave" each other alone when I say ... wondered how you go about doing it ... is it just asking them to "leave" and rewarding with treat?

Thanks, Sue


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Turi said:


> Mandy, Flo and Remy are famous! Annette Courtney is using their picture as her advert on Breeder’s Online (not that I’ve been browsing (again)!
> 
> Turi x


I spotted that when I was browsing and did a double take - just can't seem to shake of the habit of browsing for puppies  Have you settled on a breeder now?


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

embee said:


> I spotted that when I was browsing and did a double take - just can't seem to shake of the habit of browsing for puppies  Have you settled on a breeder now?


What are YOU doing browsing?! I never, all you multi-Cockapoo owners are so greedy 

The breeder in Hertfordshire I mentioned a while back mated their brown working bitch with their apricot poodle last Friday. I have to wait a few weeks to find out if she's pregnant. 

Beginning to think I'll never get a puppy 

Turi x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> Mandy, I've been thinking about this ... I'm also trying to train the dogs (Bess mainly) to "leave" each other alone when I say ... wondered how you go about doing it ... is it just asking them to "leave" and rewarding with treat?
> 
> Thanks, Sue


This probably won't help much as it just seemed to work instinctively especially as Flo will do exactly what I tell her - I just started to part them by giving one or the other a nudge away and used the words 'Ahhhh that'll do' and that seems to work. Flo always listens and stops. If Remy persists in bothering Flo I pop her in her pen or distract her with a game.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Turi said:


> What are YOU doing browsing?! I never, all you multi-Cockapoo owners are so greedy
> 
> The breeder in Hertfordshire I mentioned a while back mated their brown working bitch with their apricot poodle last Friday. I have to wait a few weeks to find out if she's pregnant.
> 
> ...


Ohhhh how exciting. That's how it was for me waiting for Remy. First I had to wait for Poppy's season, then for news of whether she was pregnant and by the time it got to her due date I was soooo excited. When I got a text from Nicole to tell me there were 5 red/apricot girls and I had first pick I was jumping for joy. Will be interesting to see what colours there are from a brown + apricot. Are you thinking boy or girl/choc or apricot???


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I would love another one Mandy, so that Izzy has a friend, I am sure it would be good for her. However I don't know if I want the commitment of two dogs. It is all these adorable puppy pictures that keep pulling at my heart! I definitely would wait now until the spring/ summer, couldn't deal with all the house training in the dark and cold! By then you will all have two dogs, not puppies, so I might be over it!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

embee said:


> Ohhhh how exciting. That's how it was for me waiting for Remy. First I had to wait for Poppy's season, then for news of whether she was pregnant and by the time it got to her due date I was soooo excited. When I got a text from Nicole to tell me there were 5 red/apricot girls and I had first pick I was jumping for joy. Will be interesting to see what colours there are from a brown + apricot. Are you thinking boy or girl/choc or apricot???


I know it is exciting! Once we’d (re)decided to have a Cockapoo from a working cocker we shortlisted three hobby breeders:

Liza in Hertfordshire – brown Working Cocker crossed with apricot Poodle. They were mated last Friday. We’re only 8th in line however Liza said that lots of people put their name down for the past litter and by the time the puppies were born they’d already found another puppy. Only time will tell – you never know, if could be a tiny litter so I’m trying not to get my hopes up! Their last litter from the same mum and dad was a mixture of browns and apricots. 

Bob in Lancashire – brown Working Cocker crossed with apricot Poodle. Bob’s bitch is in season and about to be mated. We are first in line for either an apricot or brown boy (if they have one!). This is the bitches first litter and she is quite possibly the prettiest Cocker I’ve seen! I've attached a picture of a pup from their last litter (from a different bitch but same father). 

Annie in Kent – brown Working Cocker crossed with white Poodle. Annie’s bitch is yet to come into season but we’d be first in line. The last litter was a mixture of parti black/white, cream and browns. 

Nothing will be set in stone until we a. know that one of the bitches is pregnant b. know that there are enough puppies to go round c. know if there is a colour/*** preference available. It’s a bit of a nerve-racking time to be honest – I’m a self-confessed control freak and don’t like the unknown! 

I think I would like an apricot boy but I wonder if all my planning will go to pot when I finally meet a litter?! 

Turi x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Turi said:


> I think I would like an apricot boy but I wonder if all my planning will go to pot when I finally meet a litter?!


So lots of options - that's good. What age do you get to select as I would recommend being able to choose from 6 weeks + when you can get a really good idea about temperament.

I think it's not so much which cross you go for but more about the individual dog. Both mine are show/working x miniature and are competely different temperaments. Remy is really calm and laid back - which was quite apparent at 6 weeks when watching her with other people and dogs - and can take or leave a hug at night - she'll often get up off my lap and lie on her own. Flo on the other hand is excitable around people and other dogs and jumps up a lot as she loves people but is also very cuddly with it and I can't get her off my lap at night.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

caradunne said:


> I would love another one Mandy, so that Izzy has a friend, I am sure it would be good for her. However I don't know if I want the commitment of two dogs. It is all these adorable puppy pictures that keep pulling at my heart! I definitely would wait now until the spring/ summer, couldn't deal with all the house training in the dark and cold! By then you will all have two dogs, not puppies, so I might be over it!!!!! xxxx


Awwww go on - you know you want to. Two is so much easier than one


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

It’s funny you mention that – I’m not sure about the Kent or Hertfordshire breeder but with one in Lancashire told me two weeks which has made me a bit apprehensive – surely they’re just little furry blobs at that point?! 

It seems like you’ve got a good balance with your two – you might have found it hard to give all the attention necessary to two Flos but may not have had your cuddle quote with two Remys! 

Turi x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Turi said:


> It’s funny you mention that – I’m not sure about the Kent or Hertfordshire breeder but with one in Lancashire told me two weeks which has made me a bit apprehensive – surely they’re just little furry blobs at that point?!
> 
> It seems like you’ve got a good balance with your two – you might have found it hard to give all the attention necessary to two Flos but may not have had your cuddle quote with two Remys!
> 
> Turi x


We selected Flo at 2 weeks but could only go on colour. She is a fantastic dog but has always been quite excitable and exuberant around other dogs and people which was apparent the day we collected her when she didn't settle at all on the journey home but wanted to go to each of us in turn, jumping all over us, licking us etc.. I'm not saying it's a problem and with her love of people we get a great deal of affection, hugs and a dog who is very responsive to commands and training as she wants to please. Her excitable nature also means I have an excellent flyball dog who is always raring to have a go. I selected Remy at 4 weeks and could only just see a more laid back nature (which is what I wanted in my second dog). I don't think a two week selection is, in itself, a problem but you certainly won't be able to select for temperament.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

That's interesting... well, I'll keep you posted on any developments! 

From a practical point of view I'd like to get a puppy with a more local breeder so that I can visit more in the weeks before getting it home!

Turi x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like a plan Turi ... I think viewing at around 4 weeks is good, good idea of coat texture and developing character... mind you pick a goood breeder and they will want you to have the right puppy for your lifestyle, so will tell you about the lively characters and calmer nature pups ... 

I have 3 very different characters, Oakley - lively and playful, Honey - calm & cuddly (and a little gobby) , Picnic - jumpy or asleep   sorry laughing again .. it must be Friday


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

embee said:


> This probably won't help much as it just seemed to work instinctively especially as Flo will do exactly what I tell her - I just started to part them by giving one or the other a nudge away and used the words 'Ahhhh that'll do' and that seems to work. Flo always listens and stops. If Remy persists in bothering Flo I pop her in her pen or distract her with a game.


Oh thanks Mandy ... not sure that will work in my case! I will discuss it with the trainer.

Flo is an angel if she always does exactly what you tell her  ... just shows all the training pays off.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Sounds like a plan Turi ... I think viewing at around 4 weeks is good, good idea of coat texture and developing character... mind you pick a goood breeder and they will want you to have the right puppy for your lifestyle, so will tell you about the lively characters and calmer nature pups ...
> 
> I have 3 very different characters, Oakley - lively and playful, Honey - calm & cuddly (and a little gobby) , Picnic - jumpy or asleep   sorry laughing again .. it must be Friday


I would prefer to pick from four weeks onwards. I think any younger and you're taking a bit of a gamble. 

It must be lovely to have three such different characters Jojo! How is Picnic coming along? And is Oakley home yet? 

Turi x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

They keep me busy .. and worrying most of the time  but they are mine and I love them. 

Picnic ... aka Little Miss Poo Bum .. is doing great ... she has been home almost 2 weeks now, very settled, great at night, not like having a puppy in the house but in the day well she has two speeds, jumping or asleep  we had a few too many accidents simply because she was struggling with the back door step, hence the name little miss poo bum, ahh love her, but the back step has now been mastered, training is going well .. she is keeping me busy and makes me smile ... xx

Oakley is doing well thank you for asking, he is still at my parents. I call them twice a day and I am planning to visit soon. xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

There is something just so sweet about the idea that Little Miss Poo Bum couldn't master the step - such a cute little thing. Glad to hear that Oakley is doing well as well 

Turi x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JoJo said:


> the back step has now been mastered, training is going well .. she is keeping me busy and makes me smile ... xx


They do make you smile that's for sure  Here's Remy having a bit of a struggle with our back step. If only she'd move a tad to her right I have built some steps for her out of boulders. Still, she managed her come to the whistle in the end 

http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd390/flothecockapoo/flosmovies/


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh bless her little heart - she really wanted to get over that step!!! 

Turi x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

what a great video .. ahh Remy .. what a sweetie


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Mandy, she is sooo sweet, I am sooo broody ........
I was never like this with my kids - I have 5 years then 4 years between them but I could quite happily have another four legged furball already


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Love Remy trying to get indoors!!! So cute!! xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I liked your comment Ali .. I know exactly what you mean ha ha ha ... I have a 4 year age gap between my kids, but my poos I could have a new one every couple of months  giggling ...


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah Remy, you were so determined to get up that step...well done! Fab video Mandy. Looks like training is going well :twothumbs:.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> Ah Remy, you were so determined to get up that step...well done! Fab video Mandy. Looks like training is going well :twothumbs:.


Haha - she was going to get up that step whatever it took as I had done a whistle recall and she wanted her liver treat


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I love that video! She was so determined & so darn cute! 
& she sat so nicely for you when she finally managed to get in  x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I feel like I've become a bit of a Flo and Remy stalker - can't stop watching the videos Mandy! Keep them coming 

Turi x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Turi said:


> I feel like I've become a bit of a Flo and Remy stalker - can't stop watching the videos Mandy! Keep them coming
> 
> Turi x


No probs - very happy to show them off at every opportunity and I'm glad you are enjoying them.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

They are so gorgeous Mandy and Remi is coming on great with her training!


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

They are sooooo lovely together.

I agree with the broody comments.... although am broody as anything anyway... Hence getting a puppy lol

Kx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Stick with puppies they don't come with homework .. ha ha ha only teasing ... I love my kids almost as much as my cockapoos .. sorry silly mood .. the kids come first when they are not at school  ..... My family are my life, that includes one hubby (so far), 2 kids (no more), and my cockapoos ....


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

HAHA, JoJo you make me laugh  xxx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Turi said:


> I feel like I've become a bit of a Flo and Remy stalker - can't stop watching the videos Mandy! Keep them coming
> 
> Turi x


There's a new post on the blog http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/10/24/flo-and-remy-the-third-week/ for all you Flo & Remy stalkers out there .


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mandy .. Great video clips 

I need to work on the DOWN command .. we are doing well with high value treats but not at the hand command only stage yet .. we will get there .. really useful video clip though, thank you xxx

Remy looks like she is Flo's puppy, they compliment each other so well  and melt my heart ....


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Mandy – what a brilliant start to a Tuesday! 

I love the way they play fight together – and Flo must use up a lot of her energy playing with Remy?

Turi x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Turi said:


> Thanks Mandy – what a brilliant start to a Tuesday!
> 
> I love the way they play fight together – and Flo must use up a lot of her energy playing with Remy?
> 
> Turi x


They are both exhausted by 7pm and Remy has never got any energy for an evening 'mad half hour' like Flo used to have as a puppy.


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Stick with puppies they don't come with homework .. ha ha ha only teasing ... I love my kids almost as much as my cockapoos .. sorry silly mood .. the kids come first when they are not at school  ..... My family are my life, that includes one hubby (so far), 2 kids (no more), and my cockapoos ....


Lol JoJo.... I have two little boys, one ex husband, one gorgeous boyfriend  oh yes, and a little cockapoo  Always room for more... babies and cockapoos that is :-D

Kxxxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Kerry24 said:


> Lol JoJo.... I have two little boys, one ex husband, one gorgeous boyfriend  oh yes, and a little cockapoo  Always room for more... babies and cockapoos that is :-D
> 
> Kxxxx


That is funny ... one more cockapoo and one more baby then... add to your WANT LIST xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

embee said:


> There's a new post on the blog http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/10/24/flo-and-remy-the-third-week/ for all you Flo & Remy stalkers out there .


Another great update Mandy. Remy is doing so well and sits beautifully next to Flo waiting for her reward! Bless her. You still ok for the 4th?


----------



## SummerQuincey (Oct 25, 2011)

awr! they are adorable and your remy looks just like my Riley! XX


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

SummerQuincey said:


> awr! they are adorable and your remy looks just like my Riley! XX


Remy does look a lot like Riley. Do you have more pics of Riley that I can take a look at?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> You still ok for the 4th?


Yep - I'll PM you.


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

JoJo said:


> That is funny ... one more cockapoo and one more baby then... add to your WANT LIST xxx


Lol... TWO more babies and at least one more 'poo  I have a long WANT list :-D

Kx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

My WANT list is always long too ha ha ha ... all dog or cockapoo related these days ...


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Mandy ... love the video of recall, sit, down and come ... very good at just 11 weeks. Do you use a clicker for training?

I've been working on stopping the play fighting when out on walks ... it's usually after Bess has greeted another dog and is very excited, that she pounces on Maisie ... having success now with verbal commands and praise/treats. Really pleased! S x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> Hi Mandy ... love the video of recall, sit, down and come ... very good at just 11 weeks. Do you use a clicker for training?
> 
> I've been working on stopping the play fighting when out on walks ... it's usually after Bess has greeted another dog and is very excited, that she pounces on Maisie ... having success now with verbal commands and praise/treats. Really pleased! S x


I haven't used a clicker yet for Rem as she took to sit, down and come immediately but I did use a clicker with Flo and I will start using a clicker with Rem next week - I'm going to start working on over and ball retrieve. I will be doing movies of Remy's clicker training for the blog.

It's good that you can stop them play fighting verbally. What command are you using to stop them? I've found that the 'come, sit, down' works best for my two but Flo will also respond to a 'that'll do' and will stop and sit next to me.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

embee said:


> I haven't used a clicker yet for Rem as she took to sit, down and come immediately but I did use a clicker with Flo and I will start using a clicker with Rem next week - I'm going to start working on over and ball retrieve. I will be doing movies of Remy's clicker training for the blog.
> 
> It's good that you can stop them play fighting verbally. What command are you using to stop them? I've found that the 'come, sit, down' works best for my two but Flo will also respond to a 'that'll do' and will stop and sit next to me.


My verbal command for "stop play fighting with Maisie" is "ah..ah..ah..ah" (doesn't translate very well into the written word!!). But Bess certainly understands my tone ... and is responding to it 98% of the time now ... and gets rewarded (praise or treat or both).

Clicker training appeals to me but I can't find a trainer close by who uses it ... look forward to seeing your movie of Remy's clicker training on the blog.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Kerry24 said:


> Lol... TWO more babies and at least one more 'poo  I have a long WANT list :-D
> 
> Kx


My baby days are over ... but LOTS more Poos to come I think


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

omg sooooo cute I want I want


----------

